# Review - Tamron 85mm f/1.8 Di VC USD



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 16, 2016)

Discuss our review of the Tamron SP 85mm f/1.8 Di VC USD here.


----------



## jebrady03 (May 16, 2016)

Absolutely love Dustin's reviews and this one was no exception! Well done, Dustin! You've managed to make me take one eye off the 85/1.2L II...


----------



## Click (May 16, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> Absolutely love Dustin's reviews and this one was no exception!



+1

Thank you for this great review. Well done, Dustin.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 16, 2016)

Thanks for the nice feedback, everyone. There have been a few scattered reports of issues with the lens (some say the VC really messes with the image quality), but it can be hard to separate fact from user error. I couldn't really recreate that issue...and you can always turn the VC off.

I liked the lens well enough that I arranged to purchase the copy I reviewed.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 16, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Nice lens!
> 
> Is it the best 85mm lens for a FF DSLR?



"Best" is a pretty challenging term when the Otus/Milvus 85mm lenses exist. I would say that is represents the current best combination of optical superiority with overall functionality, though. It works well and takes stunningly good pictures...while still being moderately sized and priced. That's pretty fantastic. One chart tester has reported that the corner performance actually slightly exceeds the center performance wide open - I've never heard of such a thing before. Having such an even resolution is really, really nice in real world shooting, though.


----------



## Etienne (May 16, 2016)

Nice lens and review!

Any idea how well the AF works with Canon's DPAF sensors in video mode?


----------



## infared (May 16, 2016)

Dustin...love your usual dark-edge product shots...the ones here with the water splashes are just great..especially the teaser shot in CR forum. GReat stuff. Looks like a very good offering. Although, I love my 20mm f/1.4, 35mm f/1.4 and my 50mm f.1.4 Art lenses I will be passing on this one from Sigma ...I have a great copy of the Canon 85mm f/1.2L II...and although it is like a grenade and focuses slowly...I find it so magical at times that I can't give it up!!!!! :-X


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 16, 2016)

Etienne said:


> Nice lens and review!
> 
> Any idea how well the AF works with Canon's DPAF sensors in video mode?



It works fine in terms of focus speed and overall functionality, but not as quiet or smooth as STM. Not as loud as some USM lenses, but Tamron's USD is more like USM than STM, obviously.

I'll be trying the lens on a Steadicam with the VC engaged to see if that allows for very smooth video. I have high hopes as the VC works very well for stability on the lens.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 16, 2016)

JP4DESIGNZ said:


> Hey Dustin. Like always, a very nice review! I purchased this lens over a week ago and I have the same experience as you do with this lens. I find that with VC turned off, the autofocus seems to be as fast as the Canon 85 1.8 however, with it turned on, it sometimes hesitate to focus, but is still fast. I love this lens though! I'd say it is the best bang-for-buck 85mm out there with Weather Sealing, Fast Focus, 6 Year Warranty, VC, Very Sharp, No Purple Fringing, Great Build Quality, etc! A fantastic upgrade from the Canon 85mm 1.8.
> 
> By the way, has Tamron confirmed a release-date for the TAP-In Console?



I was told two weeks ago that Tamron USA expected them by mid-May, so I'm expecting word this week. Interesting that you've noted the same thing about the AF (so not copy specific). I actually wonder if it is a purposeful thing to allow VC to fully engage before capture.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 16, 2016)

A couple of days ago my wife and daughter were taking a "selfie" (usie?) before going out. I had been out shooting and grabbed a quick shot of them taking their shot. I added a little flare in post for style, but I wanted to share the image and above all the crop to show the detail at f/1.8 on the shot.


----------



## Refurb7 (May 16, 2016)

JP4DESIGNZ said:


> Hey Dustin. Like always, a very nice review! I purchased this lens over a week ago and I have the same experience as you do with this lens. I find that with VC turned off, the autofocus seems to be as fast as the Canon 85 1.8 however, with it turned on, it sometimes hesitate to focus, but is still fast. I love this lens though! I'd say it is the best bang-for-buck 85mm out there with Weather Sealing, Fast Focus, 6 Year Warranty, VC, Very Sharp, No Purple Fringing, Great Build Quality, etc! A fantastic upgrade from the Canon 85mm 1.8.
> 
> By the way, has Tamron confirmed a release-date for the TAP-In Console?



I agree, it is the current best bang-for-buck 85mm. I'm very happy with it overall. My 2nd best bang-for-buck 85mm is the Canon 85/1.8, but the Tamron has VC which makes it even more useful for me. I haven't noticed any problem with the VC; it just works as far as I can tell. The Tamron is a bit large for an 85/1.8 but that's the only "bad" thing about it.

The very best 85mm is probably the Zeiss Otus, but at a price so much higher, and without autofocus.


----------



## grainier (May 16, 2016)

So, as far as AF speed is concerned Canon 85/1.8 is still in a class of its own?


----------



## Etienne (May 16, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > Nice lens and review!
> ...



Thanks Dustin! I am particularly interested in how it performs for focus racking, and whether it achieves the new focus point smoothly and without hunting on the newest cameras like the 80D and the C300. I am really hoping for a C100 mkIII soon with a full sensor DPAF and touchscreen, and a 5DIV with same. Good reliable focus racking via touchscreen would be such a blessing.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 16, 2016)

grainier said:


> So, as far as AF speed is concerned Canon 85/1.8 is still in a class of its own?



I wouldn't say so. With the VC turned off the Tamron is every bit as fast.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 16, 2016)

infared said:


> Dustin...love your usual dark-edge product shots...the ones here with the water splashes are just great..especially the teaser shot in CR forum. GReat stuff. Looks like a very good offering. Although, I love my 20mm f/1.4, 35mm f/1.4 and my 50mm f.1.4 Art lenses I will be passing on this one from Sigma ...I have a great copy of the Canon 85mm f/1.2L II...and although it is like a grenade and focuses slowly...I find it so magical at times that I can't give it up!!!!! :-X



I decided when reviewing the 90 VC macro that the inclusion of the water would be a nice touch to highlight the moisture resistance of the lenses. I've actually started to do more product work for a few companies (I'm not implying that I've done it for Tamron - I just shoot these for my reviews).

I don't blame you on holding onto your 85L II - IQ is much more than sharpness, and the 85L II has beautiful rendering.


----------



## Maximilian (May 16, 2016)

Very interesting, very entertaining! 

Thank you, Dustin. 



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> grainier said:
> 
> 
> > So, as far as AF speed is concerned Canon 85/1.8 is still in a class of its own?
> ...


And this ist one of the most improtant informations to me. 

I hope that an 85 Art will come soon and then Canon will be forced to move. 
And then we'll have the joy of comparing those three 85ers  
Lucky me I can sit back and watch the show and put the EF 85 on whenever I need it. 
I have time. But the offerings become more and more tempting


----------



## douglaurent (May 16, 2016)

The Tamron 85/1.8 is really great and even works great with the video autofocus of the 1DX2. If they do a 135/2 VC and 24/1.8 VC that would be awesome.

BUT there are major incompatibilities between the 1DX2 and other Tamron lenses like the 15-30/2.8 VC or the lightweight superzoom 28-300, who don't work at all! TAMRON AND CANON PLEASE WAKE UP ASAP AND FIX THIS!!!! These bugs are especially annoying when it's happening with the most expensive DSLR and lenses that have no alternative on the market.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 17, 2016)

douglaurent said:


> The Tamron 85/1.8 is really great and even works great with the video autofocus of the 1DX2. If they do a 135/2 VC and 24/1.8 VC that would be awesome.
> 
> BUT there are major incompatibilities between the 1DX2 and other Tamron lenses like the 15-30/2.8 VC or the lightweight superzoom 28-300, who don't work at all! TAMRON AND CANON PLEASE WAKE UP ASAP AND FIX THIS!!!! These bugs are especially annoying when it's happening with the most expensive DSLR and lenses that have no alternative on the market.



I'm sure that Tamron will have a firmware update for the lenses, but this is one area where having the Tap In console compatibility will be nice for future lenses. It would allow them to roll out firmware updates more quickly and easily.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 17, 2016)

JP4DESIGNZ said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > douglaurent said:
> ...



I doubt it. Just like older Sigma' don't work with the dock. I think they've got to account for that in the design - though I could be wrong. I'd love to see those three lenses included, of course, since I own them all.


----------



## Good24 (May 17, 2016)

Great review, thank you! I am vaguely in the market for an 85mm prime. My only hesitation with this lens is the 700 gram weight. I assume Canon will release an 85mm f/nobodyknows (as ahsanford would say) with IS at some point. The 35mm f/2 IS is only 335 grams. The 50L -- way more compact than the 85 L II -- is 545 grams. I could live with that, that's almost exactly what the Tamron 45mm VC is.


----------



## wockawocka (May 17, 2016)

I've had two copies of this lens and on the 5Dsr have found very inconsistent exposures all aiming at the under exposure side of things. I've the 85Lii and the 1.8 USM and when compared they don't exhibit this 'quirk'

The VC is very good and the rendering is quite nice but I don't rate this as being better than the Canon offerings. Close, but for half the price the 85 USM is better (if you don't mind a bit of fringing in the OOF highlights).

It's just a faster and more accurate focusing lens.


----------



## StudentOfLight (May 17, 2016)

wockawocka said:


> I've had two copies of this lens and on the 5Dsr have found very inconsistent exposures all aiming at the under exposure side of things. I've the 85Lii and the 1.8 USM and when compared they don't exhibit this 'quirk'
> 
> *The VC is very good and the rendering is quite nice but I don't rate this as being better than the Canon offerings. Close, but for half the price the 85 USM is better (if you don't mind a bit of fringing in the OOF highlights).
> 
> It's just a faster and more accurate focusing lens.*


So if you ignore all the ways that the Tamron 85 is better than the Canon 85mm f/1.8 then you're better off with the Canon 85mm f/1.8 ???


----------



## NorbR (May 17, 2016)

As usual, a great review Dustin, thank you!

Ah, the 85mm prime conundrum ... still keeps me up at night sometimes :-[

I've been frustrated for a long time by the huge gap between Canon's offerings at that focal length. The 85/1.8 is a great value, and the 85L II is legendary, but there is such a gap between these two lenses, in price, image quality, build quality, everything ... that there has to be room for someone to jump in there and offer something in between. 

I have long hoped that Canon would do it and release an 85mm f/nooneknows (c) IS (I think I'm the ahsanford of the 85mm focal length, I'm not holding my breath for the 50mm, but I would preorder the 85mm member of that family in a heartbeat). But it looks like Tamron went for it instead. 

I've recently sold my 85/1.8, so I'm following the offerings at 85mm even more closely than before. I'll wait for a few months, hoping that Canon comes through ... and truth be told, I'll also wait for Tamron to stop playing games with their prices in Switzerland (the 85mm is currently around $1000, only with Tamron do we get these weird high prices). Eventually though, if nothing changes, I'll probably give this Tamron a try, considering all the positive things I read about it.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 17, 2016)

NorbR said:


> As usual, a great review Dustin, thank you!
> 
> Ah, the 85mm prime conundrum ... still keeps me up at night sometimes :-[
> 
> ...



I know what you mean. Prices have been higher here in Canada, too, but now Canon has raised prices and everything is expensive!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 17, 2016)

wockawocka said:


> I've had two copies of this lens and on the 5Dsr have found very inconsistent exposures all aiming at the under exposure side of things. I've the 85Lii and the 1.8 USM and when compared they don't exhibit this 'quirk'
> 
> The VC is very good and the rendering is quite nice but I don't rate this as being better than the Canon offerings. Close, but for half the price the 85 USM is better (if you don't mind a bit of fringing in the OOF highlights).
> 
> It's just a faster and more accurate focusing lens.



Interesting. I've used the lens on four different bodies without any exposure issue like that. A 5DsR is not one of those bodies, though. This is why having something like the Tap In/Sigma USB is so key for third party lenses - it gives the platform for releasing updates to deal with quirks (assuming yours is not just a localized issue).

I owned the Canon 85mm f/1.8 for four or five years and I don't agree that it is almost as much lens or even better focusing. I've had better focus accuracy with the Tamron. It has far more resolution, much less chromatic aberrations, more contrast, better bokeh, a vastly better build (metal, weather sealed), and focuses just as fast. It's resolution on the outer portion of the image frame tops the Zeiss Otus (though the Otus wins in the middle). Yes, it is more expensive than the Canon, but it is a whole different class of lens.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 17, 2016)

Here is what I perceive as the challenge for we Canon shooters in the current market. All of us would prefer to buy first party lenses, for the most part. They tend to have less quirks and Canon doesn't intentionally cripple them. But...

Canon is often very slow to bring the lenses we want to market. Unlike the third parties, Canon often prioritizes the consumer grade lenses because that's what sells. For every 35L II there will be a handful of consumer grade lenses like the 18-135, 24-105 STM, etc...

And, when lenses like the 35LII come, they are incredibly expensive.

So the third parties are building the lenses that we want, at the prices that we want, but we know that when we buy them there may be a few quirks to deal with (new body compatibility issues, focus inconsistency, etc...).

You can wait for the new Canon 85, but I've not even heard it rumored. I'm still holding out hope for a fantastic new Canon 50mmm f/1.4. But in the meantime I'm getting great pictures with the Tamron 45 and 85 VC lenses and can deal with a minor quirk or two. If (when) the Canon lenses come, and if they are better, I'll sell the Tamron(s) and buy them.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (May 17, 2016)

*Sold!*

Great review Dustin. You answered all my questions!

I just ordered a copy from B&H. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Luds34 (May 17, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> grainier said:
> 
> 
> > So, as far as AF speed is concerned Canon 85/1.8 is still in a class of its own?
> ...



Oh really? And how does the VC affect focus speed? Could you please elaborate a little bit?

I'm very happy with the Canon 85mm f/1.8, however it would be nice to have a lens with a little more natural punch in it's IQ but I'd be loath to lose the very fast and accurate focus.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 17, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > grainier said:
> ...



As I describe in the review, the lens tends to arrive at focus but hesitate for a split second before locking. Turning the VC seems to eliminate that, so it makes me think that it is intentional to allow the VC to fully engage and "settle" so that the image quality is not affected. Turning the VC off speeds up focus be eliminating the hesitation. The actual focus speed is very fast and quiet on the lens.


----------



## JohnUSA (May 17, 2016)

Third party lenses can't take advantage of Canon's double-cross type focusing points. Have you seen any negatives focusing in dim light?

In a nutshell... the Tamron has faster and better focus accuracy than the Canon f1.8... correct?

Also many thanks for all your reviews... I'm pretty sure I'm gonna pull the trigger on the Tamron.

Best,

John


----------



## Mikehit (May 17, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> As I describe in the review, the lens tends to arrive at focus but hesitate for a split second before locking. Turning the VC seems to eliminate that, so it makes me think that it is intentional to allow the VC to fully engage and "settle" so that the image quality is not affected. Turning the VC off speeds up focus be eliminating the hesitation. The actual focus speed is very fast and quiet on the lens.



I have read some wildlife photographers (especially BIF) who do not engage IS for this reason. They say that if they are going for a grab shot it takes half a second or so for the IS lens element to settle down and although focus is achieved the movement of the IS element causes it to look blurred. So they prefer to work without IS if at all possible. 
I can't say I have noticed but I suspect my own skills are nowhere near good enough to recognise it even if it is true.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 17, 2016)

JohnUSA said:


> Third party lenses can't take advantage of Canon's double-cross type focusing points. Have you seen any negatives focusing in dim light?
> 
> In a nutshell... the Tamron has faster and better focus accuracy than the Canon f1.8... correct?
> 
> ...



"Faster and better" - I can't definitively say that...as I sold my copy of the Canon 85 over a year ago...and never directly compared the two lenses. Comparing a single copy of any two lenses wouldn't necessarily be representative of all copies of those lenses on all camera bodies. I sold the Canon, however, because I didn't feel that it focused as accurately as the rest of my kit. So far I have no focus issues with the Tamron. It seems very accurate, though I have taken the time to calibrate it properly to my bodies. Focus speed is good and fast, but the Canon 85 focuses quickly, too. I think it is safe to say that there doesn't seem to be a focus penalty for moving to the Tamron, and massive build and image quality advantages.


----------



## grainier (May 17, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > It's just a faster and more accurate focusing lens.[/b]
> ...



If AF speed and precision is the reason why the lens is in your bag (and it _is_ for me) then yes, absolutely.


----------



## wockawocka (May 17, 2016)

Following on from what I said earlier, I'm not taking away from the Tamron. It's a very good lens and certainly a pointer to where the Canon offerings should be.

Shooting stabilized 85mm is an experience to behold when you've never had it before.

But that aside, I shoot headshots and weddings so I know my 85's like the back of my hand and the Tamron does fall short of the Canon 85's, at least on my 5DSr's and it did under expose on the 5D3. The first Tamron was really bad, the second copy was a bit better but certain scenes really went all over the place.

Does that make it a useless lens? Nope. Just I value focus speed and accuracy over IQ which means when I do couple portraits I use the L series and when I run and gun at a wedding I use the 1.8 USM - I was hoping to replace both with the Tamron but it just can't keep up. It's not like I just gave up on it either, I bought two after all and micro adjusted the lenses.


----------



## Refurb7 (May 17, 2016)

Everyone shoots differently, so I can't say the lens will meet anyone else's requirements. But I haven't noticed any problems with this Tamron lens. AF speed and accuracy are just fine with the 5d3 & 6d for my purposes (weddings, portraits, etc.). Same for exposure — works just fine. It works just like my Canon lenses. The 85mm accounts for 5 - 10% of my shooting, but it does that very well.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (May 17, 2016)

I was on the brink of pulling the trigger on one of these to run on my Sony body as I have grown tired of waiting for Sigma. The Tamron also seems to be a lot of bang for the buck. From what I have seen, it also draws very nicely. My only issue is one that has already been mentioned before which is the lack of a dock or other means of updating firmware/etc. 

Sigma has already exhibited great foresight by releasing things like the dock and now the MC-11 adapter for native behavior on Sony E mount bodies which makes their line of lenses infinitely more future proof and widely usable. If Tamron did the same, I'm certain the 85 SP would already be in the bag.


----------



## Good24 (May 18, 2016)

NorbR said:


> I've been frustrated for a long time by the huge gap between Canon's offerings at that focal length. The 85/1.8 is a great value, and the 85L II is legendary, but there is such a gap between these two lenses, in price, image quality, build quality, everything ... that there has to be room for someone to jump in there and offer something in between.
> 
> I have long hoped that Canon would do it and release an 85mm f/nooneknows (c) IS (I think I'm the ahsanford of the 85mm focal length, I'm not holding my breath for the 50mm, but I would preorder the 85mm member of that family in a heartbeat).



+ 1 ... although I leave it to you to photoshop the 35mm IS into an 85 with a bright green arrow.


----------



## Good24 (May 18, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Here is what I perceive as the challenge for we Canon shooters in the current market. All of us would prefer to buy first party lenses, for the most part. They tend to have less quirks and Canon doesn't intentionally cripple them. But...
> 
> Canon is often very slow to bring the lenses we want to market. Unlike the third parties, Canon often prioritizes the consumer grade lenses because that's what sells. For every 35L II there will be a handful of consumer grade lenses like the 18-135, 24-105 STM, etc...
> 
> ...



I appreciate this analysis. As much as I'd like to see a new Canon 85 with IS - it's a myth, and Tamron is reality. Maybe I'll take the plunge after all. Or maybe I'll do what Canon really want me to do and buy the 85 L!


----------



## Luds34 (May 18, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...



My apologies, I haven't read your review (yet) as I've been a bit busy. Thanks for humoring me and reiterating what was probably very clearly stated in your review. 

As a novice user of the Tamron 150-600 I have noticed similar experiences. The VC system is very good and does allow a number of stops of compensation. However the small delay to kick in can be a minor pain, depending on the shooting conditions. I also don't have the "panning" firmware so trying to track a moving subject has caused missed shots with the VC fighting the moving lens. Not to completely highjack a thread here, but has anyone taken the time to send their lens in for the firmware upgrade? And is it worth it?


----------



## JohnUSA (May 18, 2016)

Just placed my order for this lens! Will see how it performs on my 5D3 and 6D.

Excited!


----------



## pknight (May 18, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Luds34 said:
> ...



I sent my 150-600 in for the firmware upgrade some time ago. It worked fine for me, and made me feel much better about choosing the Tamron rather than waiting for the Sigma 150-600 C, especially after reading Dustin's reports about the focusing issues he had with the Sigma. My advice is to send it in. The only cost is shipping one way, and they get it in and out of their shop in about 2 days. I was without mine for about a week.


----------



## Chapman Baxter (May 19, 2016)

I have a Canon 85mm f/1.8 and it's probably my least used lens because of its purple fringing issues.

This Tamron is very tempting but I'm concerned about the extent of the cats-eye effect on specular highlights. They seem to extend almost to the centre of the frame, suggesting that the vignettting at f/1.8 similarly reaches almost to the centre of the frame.

I'll wait to see what Sigma produces, though I have a love/hate relationship with my Sigma 35mm Art - beautiful optics, non-existent low-light focusing.


----------



## edoorn (May 19, 2016)

just rented this lens and very first tests against the Canon 85 1.8 @ 1.8 are a bit underwhelming. The tamron isn't that much sharper at all than the 85 1.8. I do notice the focus hesitation (even with VC off), although it's not very annoying and focus does seem very accurate. Testing it out further today and tomorrow during real live events so that will learn me a bit more. But my first impression is that it's ok to wait a bit and see what Sigma produces and possibly Canon with a new 1.4/1.2


----------



## Alex_M (May 19, 2016)

it seems that something was not quite right with the copy of the lens that you have tested?
there is a substantial reported difference in IQ in mid frame and especially in the corners, resistance to flares and CA.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=1047&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=106&CameraComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Lens-Flare.aspx?FLI=0&API=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0&Lens=1047&Camera=979&LensComp=106





edoorn said:


> just rented this lens and very first tests against the Canon 85 1.8 @ 1.8 are a bit underwhelming. The tamron isn't that much sharper at all than the 85 1.8. I do notice the focus hesitation (even with VC off), although it's not very annoying and focus does seem very accurate. Testing it out further today and tomorrow during real live events so that will learn me a bit more. But my first impression is that it's ok to wait a bit and see what Sigma produces and possibly Canon with a new 1.4/1.2


----------



## edoorn (May 19, 2016)

To be honest I think sharpness at 1.8 at the Tamron is not that much better. Yes certainly a bit but will you see it in real shots? I hope that a future new 85L will show performance wide open similar to the 35 II; that would make me want to buy it instantly 

I don't really look at test charts that much; real life shots tell me much more. The few shots I did so far are of course just that; the first few shots. Today and tomorrow's real world application will tell me much more. TBC 

edit: first event shot. I think focus did a good job; not too much issue with the slight hesitation at all to be honest. On par with the 85 1.8 for sure. From what I've seen on the screen, images look nice and crisp but I'll have to see some more shots tomorrow in lightroom. So far so good.


----------



## Luds34 (May 19, 2016)

pknight said:


> I sent my 150-600 in for the firmware upgrade some time ago. It worked fine for me, and made me feel much better about choosing the Tamron rather than waiting for the Sigma 150-600 C, especially after reading Dustin's reports about the focusing issues he had with the Sigma. My advice is to send it in. The only cost is shipping one way, and they get it in and out of their shop in about 2 days. I was without mine for about a week.



Thanks for the info. I really don't use the lens ever, possibly a foolish purchase??? Part of me has held off just in case they rev the firmware again. I should just bite the bullet and do it. Did you notice any improvement?


----------



## grainier (May 20, 2016)

pknight said:


> I sent my 150-600 in for the firmware upgrade some time ago. It worked fine for me, and made me feel much better about choosing the Tamron rather than waiting for the Sigma 150-600 C, especially after reading Dustin's reports about the focusing issues he had with the Sigma.



For whatever reason Tamron has always done a much better job than Sigma reverse engineering Canon AF.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (May 21, 2016)

I got my copy today. A quick focus test using my secret, ultra-quick method showed that it front focused slightly and needed a +10 AFMA correction.

I had a shoot scheduled at an indoor location with large windows and plain backgrounds. I wasn't able to check the bokeh, but I did get a feel for sharpness and autofocus performance compared to my old favorite EF 85 F/1.8.

I haven't had a chance to go through all the images yet, but generally I am quite pleased. The autofocus was spot-on, and it locked on quickly. I felt no need to turn off the image stabilization.

Here is a full frame portrait captured at F/2 and 1/125th. It's hand held and I wasn't making any big effort to hold the camera steady.







Now let's zoom in to a standard headshot:






And let's zoom in some more for a look at the eyelashes.






I'd say this is a definite improvement over the EF 85 F/1.8 in image quality.

Was it worth the roughly twice the price of the Canon? Hard to say. It is certainly a lot larger and heavier than the Canon. Depends on your budget and what type of shooting you do I guess. It's nice to have choices.

I will let you know when I have an NSFW blog post ready for viewing so you can see more examples from this shoot.


----------



## bluenoser1993 (May 21, 2016)

Dustin, you referred to a side-by-side with the Sigma 50-100 in the review. How would you compare the handling of the two, AF performance, and image quality when the Sigma is set to 85mm(ish)? I've been intrigued by the Sigma 50-100 since it's announcement as I have a void in the portrait focal lengths with my lenses and 7DII. However, your review has opened my eyes to this great alternative to such a large lens. I have Canon's 35 f/2 IS and 135 f/2, this Tamron may complete a great trio (albeit wider spread than the norm).


----------



## edoorn (May 22, 2016)

Ok, shot a wedding on Friday with the rental too, and here's my take so far: pretty darn good lens. Although I didn't see much difference at first on test shots vs the 85 1.8, I do see the difference in real life. 

1.8 or 2.0 on the Tamron still isn't the best you can get on Canon (the 85 1.2 which I've had and used for years is still king), but it's better and with more punch than the 85 1.8. Focus is very good too, just as good as the 85 1.8. So it's a bit of a combination between the Canon 1.8 and 1.2, combining a relatively modest size and weight with good image quality (although not best in class) and good autofocus. 

Considering the price point, you'll get what you pay for. 

I think I'll buy one and sell my 85 1.8. I don't see this as a permanent solution since I am still waiting for a fantastic 85 which allows a 1.4 aperture, even better IQ (maybe BR optics ) and super accurate and fast focus (Tamron is accurate, but not the fastest). Quite sure Sigma will release an 85 Art (but will it focus as accurate as the Tamron?) or - even better - Canon with a new top dog 85 which will rule them all (except, of course, the price tag), just like their 35 II did.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 23, 2016)

bluenoser1993 said:


> Dustin, you referred to a side-by-side with the Sigma 50-100 in the review. How would you compare the handling of the two, AF performance, and image quality when the Sigma is set to 85mm(ish)? I've been intrigued by the Sigma 50-100 since it's announcement as I have a void in the portrait focal lengths with my lenses and 7DII. However, your review has opened my eyes to this great alternative to such a large lens. I have Canon's 35 f/2 IS and 135 f/2, this Tamron may complete a great trio (albeit wider spread than the norm).



Handling question: they are really, really different in size. The Tamron is a medium size and medium weight lens - the Sigma weighs more than twice as much. AF speed is roughly similar, but I had better overall accuracy with the Tamron (the Sigma wasn't bad, but the Tamron was better). The Sigma is sharper wide open (on crop). I'd say the Tamron has better contrast and color (Sigma has a slightly "washed out" look; the Tamron has more "bite"). Bokeh is a bit better on the Tamron, and flare resistance much better. Both show almost no CA. Different strokes...

Both nice lenses. I mostly shoot FF, so I picked up the Tamron. If I shot crop as you, it might have been a different story.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (May 23, 2016)

Those of you who are into nude photography may appreciate my blog post featuring the Tamron 85 VC lens. I didn't get a chance to check the bokeh on this indoor studio shoot, so I can't wait for an outdoor shoot.

By the way... I set my exposure manually so I can't comment on any metering errors with the 5D3.

http://www.beyondboudoirphoto.com/blog/2016/5/studio-shoot-with-adryana-and-the-tamron-85mm-f/1-8-vc Note: not safe for work


----------



## FECHariot (Jun 18, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I sold the Canon, however, because I didn't feel that it focused as accurately as the rest of my kit.



I feel like I am the same boat here with my Canon 85/1.8. And I also have the 50/1.4 which is notorious for AF issues and I don't have problems with the 50/1.4 like I do with the 85/1.8. I really like the 85 VC and even played around with one in the local camera shop. I almost bought it, but then I started thinking about what I really need in my kit. I have no fast wide primes and I have no UWA. I think I would be better off spending my savings on those areas instead of the 85 VC. But some day down the line I can see owning the 85 VC if Canon doesn't offer something to upgrade the 85/1.8 that is not also priced like the 85/1.2.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 18, 2016)

FECHariot said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > I sold the Canon, however, because I didn't feel that it focused as accurately as the rest of my kit.
> ...



If you want a cheap upgrade route from the 85/1.8 get the EF 100/2. It focuses perfectly reliably and consistently wide open, unlike the three copies of the 85/1.8 I've had over the years, is sharper wide open and has less CA. It's just a better made lens IMO.


----------



## FECHariot (Jun 19, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> FECHariot said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...



If I didn't already have the 135/2 and 100/2.8, I might go that route but I would like some separation between an 85 and especially the 135/2.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 19, 2016)

JP4DESIGNZ said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > JP4DESIGNZ said:
> ...



What country are you in? The reason I ask is that I haven't even gotten one yet, and both Tamron Canada and Tamron USA are eager to put one in my hands ASAP.

I'm struggling to see the logic of using it as a rear cap, though, particular when the current Tamron rear cap is the nicest one out there.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 27, 2016)

JP4DESIGNZ said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > JP4DESIGNZ said:
> ...



Interesting. B&H and Adorama must have gotten priority on them. I'll have to reach out to my contacts and make sure someone gets me one.


----------

